# pam anderson @ MAC chinese new year party



## ishtarchick (Feb 7, 2006)

was unsure if this should be posted in the "MAC chat forum"  but whatever. 

from thesuperficial:
http://www.thesuperficial.com/archiv...ds_mac_ch.html

PS  WTF is up with her necklace!?!?!


----------



## AlliSwan (Feb 7, 2006)

Geeeez didn't she get those things reduced?!!


----------



## user2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Yup I've seen that too!

Would have fit better into the new News and Entertainment forum huh?


----------



## lovemichelle (Feb 7, 2006)

i think she is gross. i dont even find her attractive. i hate blondes to begin with, but she always looks so trashy. my boyfriend can't even stand her, along with jessica simpson.


----------



## Moppit (Feb 7, 2006)

I totally agree with you 100% lovemichelle!  I couldn't have said it better.


----------



## lindseylouike (Feb 7, 2006)

I totally agree w/ the previous two posters, she is trashy. I kind of wish she wasn't a MAC model/spokesperson or whatever she is.


----------



## CaliKris (Feb 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 
_Geeeez didn't she get those things reduced?!!_

 
Yes, but them she thought it was a good idea to put them back even bigger! They look horrible IMO!


----------



## ms.marymac (Feb 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 
_Geeeez didn't she get those things reduced?!!_

 
Yes...I read somewhere that she said she missed them!


----------



## User34 (Feb 7, 2006)

I think she was better looking before she got all that crap done. She went downhill. And that necklace she's wearing ...well.. it's..I dunno..."interesting"??


----------



## stacey (Feb 7, 2006)

well, her boobs are what she's known for. that's her "signature look" i guess. she's not my cup of tea.


----------



## afterglow (Feb 7, 2006)

Well it's Pamela Anderson, what can you really expect?  I wonder if she had to tape down the dress...  haha.


----------



## Pink_minx (Feb 7, 2006)

ugh her boobs are nasty looking! why did she make them bigger!? they look like butt now.


----------



## Bexx (Feb 8, 2006)

ok is it just me or is that necklace resemble the female genitailia?


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Feb 8, 2006)

If you look close enough, you will see that her boobs are transparent. She reminds me of a drag queen in Atlanta, I think they both the same size, and yes I am talking about boobs here. And the scary part is that the DQ only wears pasties to cover her nips, so you are pretty much looking at everything.


----------



## MACmermaid (Feb 8, 2006)

ugh, she is on my last nerve (along w/ paris hilton).  she looked so much better when she had the implants removed, but i guess when she realized that her entire identity was tied up in those stupid bags of saline she had to have them put back in....and even bigger than before!  unbelievable!  she looks like a caricature or cartoon of a woman at this point...not even human anymore.

and i wish she weren't associated w/ MAC too


----------



## Lustrouslips (Feb 8, 2006)

oh what lipstick is she wearing its so pretty


----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 8, 2006)

Oh, those girls are way to big!  Yes, she must have had them reduced.


----------



## colormust (Feb 8, 2006)

her boobs look shaped funny when she is bending over...wierd : D


----------



## user4 (Feb 8, 2006)

omg, i think they're bigger than her head!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## d_flawless (Feb 8, 2006)

ew. tits for days and overlined lips...she looks the same in EVERYTHING


----------



## Peaches (Feb 11, 2006)

Her makeup looks great though. 

I still love Pammy <3


----------



## vloky (Feb 11, 2006)

Her tatoos faded.


----------



## Chelly (Feb 11, 2006)

her necklace definatly looks like a vagina

and shes def not aging well  - she looks like shit - specially in the last pic - whats up with her boobs?


----------



## lovejam (Feb 11, 2006)

Dude... George Hamilton looks less leathery than this woman.


----------



## Pimptress (Feb 11, 2006)

whore


----------



## laurenmo88 (Feb 11, 2006)

aww come on guys i love pam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she's a good woman if u look past the tig ol bitties


----------



## Pimptress (Feb 12, 2006)

okay, she's dying from hepatitis C which is EXTREMELY extremely contageous, but she's still sleeping with a new person in hollywood all of the time? and then, in turn, they go and sleep with young hollywood women. it's like watching someone KNOWINGLY spread a disease, and yet people are SO blindsided by the fact that she's so "beautiful" (HA! more like washed out, ugly without makeup, and FAKE) that they don't even care that they are GIVING THEMSELVES HEP C. NICE.


----------



## pinotnoir (Feb 16, 2006)

is it me or do I see veins on her boobs?


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Feb 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinotnoir* 
_is it me or do I see veins on her boobs?_

 
That is what I meant by transparent lol. It is so not attractive.


----------



## pinotnoir (Feb 17, 2006)

Opps, I thought you meant you could see her implants or something to that effect. GULP!


----------



## Pushpa (Feb 17, 2006)

i love pam she is fake but she says it hahaha she is cool i like her she doesn't pretend to be anything but who she is a big titted, teased blonde haired, beer loving, trailer trash chick


----------



## Christina Victoria (Feb 17, 2006)

If you go on her website, and actually see the kind of person she is, you'd see she isn't as trashy as you think.  Sure, she loves to party and have fun but she also spends a -lot- of time with her kids.  She does have huge boobs, but that's the main part that got her so famous from Playboy/Maxim etc.

I really think she looks pretty, people are just very critical on her.


----------

